# Price of grazing land ...



## CBAnglo (13 February 2009)

So, we keep hearing that the price of houses is going down etc etc but what about grazing land?

How much is an acre in your area?  Estimate about 10 acres or so ... with or without house ... trying to see which county is the most affordable!


----------



## _daisy_ (13 February 2009)

land (just land, no house) around us in South Yorkshire is going for around £12k an acre but if it goes to auction it was upto about £16k


----------



## Sarahdthomas (13 February 2009)

Hi berkshire is very expensive - looking at 25k per acre more if house on land!!


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (13 February 2009)

Friend just paid £17k an acre- bought field next to mine  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Didn't pay that much for ours last summer


----------



## CBAnglo (13 February 2009)

Wow - I thought South Yorkshire would be quite affordable but £16k sounds like a lot, if you were only buying about 10 acres???

Sounds like it would be more economical to buy land on a larger scale = more horses for me!


----------



## _daisy_ (13 February 2009)

we bought 10 acres and paid £120k for it. luckily we didnt buy at auctiona s we were told ours would fetch at least £16k becuase of where it is situated (theres no chance of houses being built as its most definitely green belt land)
i know a friend of mine bought a small pieve of land (approx 3acres) and she paid £47k for it.


----------



## BBH (13 February 2009)

My understanding when I bought mine was the smaller the acreage the dearer the price per acre because you would be competing with lifestyle buyers ie those who want to keep a small pony and chickens and also grow veg etc.


----------



## Slightly Foxed (13 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]


Sounds like it would be more economical to buy land on a larger scale = more horses for me! 

[/ QUOTE ]

It is!

I paid £34,000 for 8 acres 9 years ago which I thought was exorbitant, but 2 mins from my house so worth it. There is a 2.75 acre plot about 8 miles from me that's up for sale for £3 million (!) WITHOUT planning permission, but they must be pretty sure that pp will be granted.


----------



## PeterNatt (13 February 2009)

About £15,000 per acre if it has got planning permission for equestrian use.


----------



## martlin (13 February 2009)

pony paddock -around £8K - £12K, agricultural or mixed use land in medium parcels - £7k - £10K, agricultural in larger plots £5K - £7K.
Have some for sale in Staffs if you'd like)))


----------



## mon (13 February 2009)

it is one of the very few commodities that can not be manufactured in fact it is getting less as the sea claims it, land is needed for houses factories amusements grazing and crop growing so i am hanging on to what i own.


----------



## Passtheshampoo (13 February 2009)

As a land agent once said to me "They're not making anymore of it" We've just paid £12k an acre in  W Yorks but bought some 5 yrs ago for £5k an acre. There's 7.5 acres up for sale near me with a guide of £50k but who knows what it will make at auction. Best bet is to look on land agents auction results pages, that will give you a guide as to the money it's fetching in different locations.


----------



## CBAnglo (13 February 2009)

That's really interesting FPErin.

If you dont mind me asking, is your new plot around the 10 acre-ish mark?

I think the problem is finding plots to compare - it seems smaller plots are so much more than plots of 15 acres or more and then when you look at 100 acres it is cheaper still.


----------



## Bounty (13 February 2009)

Move to S. Wales! Glos isn't cheap at all (Very horsey) but if you relocated to here somewhere you could be my saddle fitter


----------



## CBAnglo (13 February 2009)

Yes that's what I need, 100 acres in S Wales which no doubt would be filled with 50 TBs (and maybe a few fells).

It is very tempting ...


----------



## nijinsky (13 February 2009)

I paid just over £9k per acre which I thought was quite good as it's attached to my house and existing land - South Lincs.


----------



## Paint it Lucky (13 February 2009)

I am in Surrey, there is a field near me for sale with 3 acres and 3 stables, they want £79,000 for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think this is a lot?  It has been for sale for a while now.


----------



## Boxers (13 February 2009)

Don't know anything about land prices - but can you delete the !!!! in your post?  It's made the page sooooo wide.


----------



## Faithkat (13 February 2009)

A small "yard" of 3 stables with just under 4 acres of land with water and electricity, straight off a very main road (A36) that you would have to cross to hack (into the New Forest) went for £135,000 last October.  It was originally £150,000 and was for sale for over a year  . . . . . .


----------



## Passtheshampoo (14 February 2009)

Our field was 2.5acres and was £30k we did approach the owner though as it's next door to our existing field so paid over the odds.  I have tried to sell 4 acres and small yard of 3 boxes at the end of last year. Had it up for £55k and had no takers so have rented it out for now. It all depends on how many people have the readys at the time you market it. No doubt if we were to put it up for sale again in the future and sell it then every man and his dog would then want it! Bit like selling horses or waiting for buses lol!


----------

